# Online Retailers?



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

You guys know of any good website to purchase bows from? Looks like a couple guys have used huntersfriend.com any other recommended sites? Looking to possibly buy cheaper online, then go into my pro shop and have them set it up correctly.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

What brand are you looking for Also are you looking new and used or just new?


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

New or used? If you are looking for used hands down the best is archerytalk.com there are a few vendors that sell new as well. Why not just find a good deal online and see if the pro shop will price match? even if you have to pay a few extra bucks the peace of mind of having a pro shop backing you up if something does go wrong is well worth it!!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

stick&string89 said:


> What brand are you looking for Also are you looking new and used or just new?


Not sure, still researching. But Hoyt, Bowtech, PSE, Prime are all one that I'm looking into. Obviously it will depend on cash


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Posted this in my other thread about Bowtech's:

I don't have to have a carbon bow. Really I'm looking for something that fits in the following:
* $500-$700 price range (bare bow)
* 320+ fps IBO - I'm not overly concerned with speed just something like this.
* Axle-to-Axle: 31-33 range
* Draw Weight: 70#
So the Bowtech Carbon's fit nicely in that criteria, and it would be nice having the really lite carbon material 

Any suggestions on other bows/brands that would fit the price range and those general specs? The Hoyt's and Mathews all seemed very expensive at the pro shop--all $900+ bare bow.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

brendo said:


> Why not just find a good deal online and see if the pro shop will price match? even if you have to pay a few extra bucks the peace of mind of having a pro shop backing you up if something does go wrong is well worth it!!


^^This^^


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Who are good online Hoyt and Mathews retailers that may be worth using as a price match suggestion? Or at least as an example to know if you are getting a decent deal.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

RandomElk16 said:


> Who are good online Hoyt and Mathews retailers that may be worth using as a price match suggestion? Or at least as an example to know if you are getting a decent deal.


Google and Ebay.  But seriously just google what you are after and you will find out the going rate really quick. sift through some websites and you will usually find someplace that has it cheaper.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

brendo said:


> Google and Ebay.  But seriously just google what you are after and you will find out the going rate really quick. sift through some websites and you will usually find someplace that has it cheaper.


Well, thats the obvious. But Google's top results for a certain bow may never lead me to a site that some experienced users recommend. So, I asking never hurts. Found one that is $20 cheaper for bare bow then the local clearance price so, its a start!


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

First you need to decide on the type of bow you want, i.e. single cam, duel cam, cam and half, binary cam, etc. Then decide on the brand that deals with that type of cam system. There is a difference, and each type has its pro's and con's. It is all personal preferences. There really isn't a bad bow manufacturer out there, all are pretty good. More important than the bow brand is get a bow that fits you.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I am selling a 2013 PSE hammer currently. It matches what you asked for, check it out http://utahwildlife.net/forum/28-trading-post/111673-2013-pse-hammer.html


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Huntersfriend. I got mine there and it was a fantastic transaction. They walked me thru exactly where and what to measure. It came nearly perfectly set up for me. When I called with questions they walked me thru how to adjust a few things and now it's perfect. I love that I got everything I need to hunt with right away. I talked price with my local shops and Bass Pro but just felt Huntersfriend was a better option for the price.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

nelsonccc said:


> Huntersfriend. I got mine there and it was a fantastic transaction. They walked me thru exactly where and what to measure. It came nearly perfectly set up for me. When I called with questions they walked me thru how to adjust a few things and now it's perfect. I love that I got everything I need to hunt with right away. I talked price with my local shops and Bass Pro but just felt Huntersfriend was a better option for the price.


Cool, thanks for the input


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

drsx said:


> You guys know of any good website to purchase bows from? Looks like a couple guys have used huntersfriend.com any other recommended sites? Looking to possibly buy cheaper online, then go into my pro shop and have them set it up correctly.


If you are trying to buy a brand that is considered "Pro-shop" only, you won't be able to have them ship you anything if there is a dealer within a "reasonable distance" to your home. Many brands require that you purchase in the retail store, such as Hoyt, Mathews, Bowtech, G5 Prime, etc... there are brands that have no restrictions to that, some may include Bear, Diamond, PSE Mainline, Quest, Martin, Parker...etc.

Word to the wise, if you buy online, please expect to pay a pretty penny to have it set up correctly at the pro-shop as their service is usually free if you buy from them.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> If you are trying to buy a brand that is considered "Pro-shop" only, you won't be able to have them ship you anything if there is a dealer within a "reasonable distance" to your home. Many brands require that you purchase in the retail store, such as Hoyt, Mathews, Bowtech, G5 Prime, etc... there are brands that have no restrictions to that, some may include Bear, Diamond, PSE Mainline, Quest, Martin, Parker...etc.
> 
> Word to the wise, if you buy online, please expect to pay a pretty penny to have it set up correctly at the pro-shop as their service is usually free if you buy from them.


That's great that some companies are making you support your local shops! People are going to be real upset when they keep buying online and eventually have no one to solve their problems or setup their bows.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> If you are trying to buy a brand that is considered "Pro-shop" only, you won't be able to have them ship you anything if there is a dealer within a "reasonable distance" to your home. Many brands require that you purchase in the retail store, such as Hoyt, Mathews, Bowtech, G5 Prime, etc... there are brands that have no restrictions to that, some may include Bear, Diamond, PSE Mainline, Quest, Martin, Parker...etc.
> 
> Word to the wise, if you buy online, please expect to pay a pretty penny to have it set up correctly at the pro-shop as their service is usually free if you buy from them.


Good info. Being new to archery those are things I wasnt aware of, but have come to find out.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

brendo said:


> That's great that some companies are making you support your local shops! People are going to be real upset when they keep buying online and eventually have no one to solve their problems or setup their bows.


I don't know about that. I went to my shop with the quote from Huntersfriend and they told me to go ahead and get it online and that they would have no problem servicing a bow bought online. I've been there a dozen time to have things tweaked, arrows re-fletched, and to shoot. My daughter does JOAD there.

If you're in the market for a fancy top of the line bow then by all means go to the shop. But if you want a ready to hunt package for a good price, already set up then I can't recommend Huntersfriend.com enough. I absolutely love my PSE Stinger 3G, I shoot about 80 arrows a weekend and dragged it through a snowy, wet hunt last year and it still shoots fine and the local shop is happy to help with anything I need.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

nelsonccc said:


> I don't know about that. I went to my shop with the quote from Huntersfriend and they told me to go ahead and get it online and that they would have no problem servicing a bow bought online. I've been there a dozen time to have things tweaked, arrows re-fletched, and to shoot. My daughter does JOAD there.
> 
> If you're in the market for a fancy top of the line bow then by all means go to the shop. But if you want a ready to hunt package for a good price, already set up then I can't recommend Huntersfriend.com enough. I absolutely love my PSE Stinger 3G, I shoot about 80 arrows a weekend and dragged it through a snowy, wet hunt last year and it still shoots fine and the local shop is happy to help with anything I need.


It has been my observation that if you don't support your local brick and mortor store when you can they won't be there long to help you out.

That said maybe you can get good free service from a big box store like Cabela's or Bass Pro but the little guys need all the profit they can get just to stay open so I would think a charge for service is very appropriate.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I think brick and mortar stores need to be competitive with online prices and match them whenever possible. Most places already are and do because they realize they are missing out on a big chunk of Business. I don't understand why they would tell you to buy it online instead of just getting it for you at the same price.. I work for a retailer and I match online prices all day long I would never tell someone to buy it online I will match price and have a returning customer hopefully for life.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Check out Jake's Archery. I believe they have a pretty substantial bow catalog


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

brendo said:


> I think brick and mortar stores need to be competitive with online prices and match them whenever possible. Most places already are and do because they realize they are missing out on a big chunk of Business. I don't understand why they would tell you to buy it online instead of just getting it for you at the same price.. I work for a retailer and I match online prices all day long I would never tell someone to buy it online I will match price and have a returning customer hopefully for life.


They were willing to match the bare bow price but couldn't come close to the hunting package with the arrows and accessories. I was willing to spend a bit more to use them but ultimately it was way cheaper on line. I use them for everything else and I've already talked to them about the upgraded site I want to get. I'm all for supporting local business, I really am, but the reality is that sometimes you need or can stretch your dollar by shopping around. For me I try to balance the need to be frugal (or to hide the cost from the queen bee) while supporting local guys that I'll need help from with various items throughout the season. Being new to archery it was important to stay within my budget. These guys get my daughters JOAD fee, her personal lesson fee, and all the misc costs of a family that is shooting bows every weekend. That is their value to me, not that they could price match a hunting package from an on-line retailer.


----------

